# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Όνειρα και Ψυχολογια

## GinaM

Γεια σας, 

Προσπαθώ τόση ώρα να βρω μέσα στο φόρουμ ένα τοπικ για όνειρα και ψυχολογία.
Επειδή δεν μπορώ να βρω κάτι σχετικό σας δημοσιεύω το θέμα μου εδώ λοιπόν. 

Το 2004 ξεκίνησα μια σχέση η οποία με πολύ κόπο κράτησε μέχρι και το 2008. Ήταν μια σχέση πολύ έντονη, με πολλά σκαμπανεβάσματα, με πολλούς τσακωμούς αλλά και με πολλή πολλή αγάπη. Ίσως φανώ υπερβολική, αλλά αγαπηθήκαμε πολύ. Για να μην πολυλογώ, μετά απο 4 χρόνια σχέσης, χωρίσαμε. Εγώ μετά απο κάποιον καιρό αποφάσισα να κάνω μια προσπάθεια για να τα ξαναβρούμε, όμως για εκείνον ήταν μάλλον πολύ αργά. Ενώ εξακολουθούσε να μ' αγαπάει όσο παθιασμένα μ'αγαπούσε δεν μπορούσε να με εμπιστευτεί πλέον. Έκανα υπεράνθρωπες προσπάθειες για να τον μεταπείσω αλλά εκείνος δεν άλλαζε γνώμη. Με τα πολλά πέρασα 6 μήνες κλαίγοντας στο κρεβάτι μου ολημερίς και οληνυχτις. 

Εδώ και ένα χρόνο είμαι με κάποιον άλλον με τον οποίο περνάω πολύ καλά. Είναι ένας άνθρωπος ήρεμος, ψύχραιμος και πολύ συζητήσιμος. Η σχέση μας πάει πολύ καλά και δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως παράπονο. 

Το θέμα μου λοιπόν είναι ότι από την στιγμή που χώρισα με τον πρώην μου ξεκίνησα να τον βλέπω σχεδόν καθημερινά στα όνειρα μου. Πάνε δύο χρόνια τώρα και ακόμα τον βλέπω στο όνειρο μου! Δύο ολόκληρα χρόνια! Και δεν μιλάμε για ένα συγκεκριμένο όνειρο. Τον έχω δει σε άπειρες καταστάσεις. Σε κάποιο όνειρο τον συναντώ έξω τυχαία. Σε κάποιο άλλο τον πετυχαίνω να οδηγάει, σε άλλα όνειρα απλά είναι κομπάρσος αλλά πάντα υπάρχει! Τις περισσότερες φορές τον συναντώ σε εξωτερικό χώρο και το κλου της υπόθεσης είναι ότι δεν τον έχω δει σχεδόν ποτέ να μου μιλάει.

Πραγματικά έχω κουραστεί πολύ από όλη αυτή την κατάσταση, γιατί ξυπνώντας μου μένουν συναισθήματα από το όνειρο και τέλος πάντων είναι μια ανάμνηση που θέλοντας και μη μένει πάντα ζωντανή μέσα μου κάτι το οποίο με πληγώνει πολύ και πιστεύω ότι δεν με αφήνει να προχωρήσω και ουσιαστικά παραπέρα.

Θα ήθελα πραγματικά να ακούσω μια γνώμη για το θέμα μου. 
Δεν το έχω αναφέρει ποτέ σε κανέναν γιατί έλεγα ότι κάπου θα σταματήσει όλο αυτό. Δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω να παίρνει τέλος. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας και συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα

----------


## Θεοφανία

Τζινα..καταρχήν καλώς ήρθες...:)
Γράφεις πως με τον πρώην είχατε μια σχέση πάθους και αγαπηθήκατε πολύ.
Γράφεις πως ο τωρινός είναι καλός άνθρωπος, συζητήσιμος και ψύχραιμος, (κάτι σαν τον παπά της ενορίας μας δηλαδή :ρ).
Δεν γράφεις πουθένά "τον αγαπάω, κάνουμε τέλειο σεξ, είναι ο άντρας που περίμενα".
Τι θέλω να πω με αυτό? 
Πιστεύω πως έχεις συμβιβαστεί σε μια σχέση που απλά δεν σε ενοχλεί, ενώ κατά βάθος δεν ξεπέρασες ποτέ τον πρώην εξ ου και τα όνειρα που βλέπεις κάθε μέρα. Απωθημένο είναι και κει πάνω πρέπει να δουλέψεις κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## Boltseed

yaa! 

.

επισης να ρωτησω κατι ,

εχεις μηπως φωτος του πρωην σπιτι σου σε κανα κινητο,pc , δωρακια που σου εχει κανει, γενικα αντικειμενα του-σας κοντα σου . καμια μπλουζα, κανενα αρκουδι. το νουμερο το, το εχεις και αυτο μηπως? το fakebook του?


ειναι ολιγον υποπτο να βλεπεις κατι στον υπνο σου απο την στιγμη που δεν το βλεπεις στον ξυπνιο σου, μιας και κατα μια -ακομα- εννοια ενα ονειρο ειναι απλα ενα repeat της ξυπνιας ζωης σου

----------


## GinaM

Στην φάση που ήμουν αυτή η ήρεμη σχέση ήταν ότι πρέπει για μένα. Μπορεί να μην είμαι ούτε τρελά ερωτευμένη ούτε να "κόβω φλέβα" αλλά είναι κάτι που προς το παρόν με γεμίζει και με κάνει να περνάω καλά. 

Από εκεί κ πέρα, τα συνεχόμενα όνειρα έχω καταλήξει και εγώ οτι μπορεί να είναι σήμάδι οτι δεν έχω ξεπεράσει την προηγούμενη σχέση μου. Όμως έχει περάσει πολύς καιρός. Τι θέλω να πω.. Σκέφτομαι πως αυτά τα πράγματα πάνε κλιμακωτά. Δηλαδή, ήταν ΟΚ που έβλεπα τέτοια όνειρα όταν πρωτοχωρίσαμε, ήταν ΟΚ όταν πέρασα τους 6 εφιαλτικούς μήνες. Ήταν ΟΚ να τον βλέπω στο όνειρο μου τον πρώτο χρόνο που ήμουν ψυχολογικά χάλια. Όμως απο εκεί και πέρα άρχισα να το ξεπερνάω μέσα μου και να προχωρώ όλο κ πιο πέρα ώσπου μια μέρα τον ξέχασα εντελως. Στον ξύπνιο μου πάντα. Γιατί στον ύπνο μου δεν υπήρξε καμία βελτίωση της κατάστασης. Και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. Οτι στον ξύπνιο μου είμαι μια χαρά ενώ στον ύπνο μου έχω παραμείνει στην ίδια κατάσταση που ήμουν όταν χώρισα. 

Επίσης Boltseed,
δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στο σπίτι μου τίποτα δικό του. Ούτε φωτογραφίες, ούτε κουκλάκια ούτε αναμνηστικά. Τίποτα απολύτως. 

Έχει τύχει να τον δω 2-3 φορές τυχαία κάπου έξω αλλά δεν μιλήσαμε ώστε να μου έχει μείνει κάτι και να τον ονειρεύομαι. 

Με λίγα λόγια δεν έχω τίποτα στην ζωή μου που να μου τον θυμίζει ή να με κάνει να τον σκέφτομαι. 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το καλωσόρισμα!

----------


## Arsi

Καλωσήρθες Τζίνα :)

Δεν ξέρω πολλά από όνειρα και ψυχολογία αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως στα όνειρα εκφράζονται πολλές φορές καταπιεσμένα συναισθήματα, πόθοι, όνειρα, φόβοι.
Πράγματα που μπορεί να απωθούμε στον ξύπνιο μας να έρχονται στον ύπνο μας γιατί υπάρχουν μέσα μας.

Διαβάζοντας το μήνυμά σου αυτό που κατάλαβα εγώ είναι πως ίσως δεν ξεπέρασες την πρώην σχέση σου, την έχεις μέσα σου ακόμα κι αν προσπάθησες ή πίστεψες πως την ξεπέρασες.
Ίσως ο κύκλος δεν έκλεισε μέσα σου, υπάρχουν κενά και χρειάζεται να επανεξετάσεις και επεξεργαστείς το θέμα.

Πως νιώθεις για τον πρώην σου τώρα?

----------


## GinaM

Καλώς σας βρήκα Arsi!

Πώς νοιώθω για τον πρώην μου τώρα.. Χμμ..
Τον αγαπάω πάρα πολύ και τον εκτιμάω σαν άνθρωπο εξίσου πολύ. 
Στο μυαλό μου τον έχω σαν ένα από τα πιο κοντινά μου άτομα ακόμα κ αν έχουμε να μιλήσουμε 1,5 χρόνο.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Βλέπεις?
Μόνη σου επιβεβαιώνεις αυτά που σου λέμε. Μέσα σου δεν έχει τελειώσει, γιατί μένει απωθημένο, απ τη στιγμή που ήταν δική του επιλογή και δεν ήσουν σύμφωνη.
Ασεινήδειτα σου βγαίνει, γιατί συνειδητά ξέρεις πως αυτό το θέμα έχει τελειώσει. Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου μόνο με έναν μεγάλο έρωτα θα σου φύγουν και τα όνειρα και οτιδήποτε άλλο έχει παραμείνει απ την πρώην σχέση.

----------


## ανεμος

Καλημερα 
Βαλε στο google ψαξει για <<ψυχολογικη ερμηνεια των ονειρων>> και θα δεις....

Στην συσστημικη νομιζω ,οτι στα ονειρα τα διαφορα προσωπα που βλεπουμε συμβολιζουν καποια κομματια του εαυτου μας και τις σχεσεις που εχουμε με αυτα.

----------


## Arsi

Σου λείπει?Θα ήθελες να είσαστε μαζί?Να υπάρχεις στη ζωή του?....αλλά αυτός έχει βάλει ένα στοπ,δε σου μιλάει καν....
κάπως έτσι θα εξηγούσα τα όνειρά σου....

Έχεις αφανίσει κάθε ελπίδα μέσα σου ότι μπορεί να είστε ξανά μαζί ή ακόμα ελπίζεις...?
Το'χεις πάρει απόφαση ή απλά προσπαθείς να κουκουλώσεις τα όσα νιώθεις ?

Τζίνα μου,μην το αποφεύγεις, δες τι έχεις μέσα σου γι'αυτόν. Το να αποφεύγεις να τον σκέφτεσαι δε σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει κιόλας. Καλό είναι βέβαια γιατί σε βοηθάει να ξεκολήσεις εν μέρει...δε σου λέω να σκεφτείς αυτόν έτσι ξερά αλλά εσένα απέναντι σ'αυτόν και σε ότι αφορά τι νιώθεις, τι θέλεις και τελικά να τα συνδυάσεις με τα δεδομένα,να δεχτείς ότι σ'αυτή τη σχέση δεν ήσουν μόνη σου και δεν περνάνε όλα απ'τα χέρια σου...

Και αφού ξεκαθαρίσεις την παλιά σχέση σου να προχωρήσεις σε μια νέα χωρίς εκπτώσεις. Σε μία που θα καλύπτει τις ανάγκες σου πραγματικά. Φαίνεται σαν την τωρινή να τη χρησιμοποιείς απλά για να καλύψεις τον πόνο απ'την προηγούμενη κι όχι για να είναι ο ερωτικός σύντροφος που θες.

----------


## Arsi

Επίσης αν θες μας λες, γιατί χώρισες? πως? ... μήπως ο χωρισμός ήταν 'άτσαλος' και έμειναν κενά, αναπάντητα ερωτήματα, άσχημα συναισθήματα κλπ

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Εγώ θα σου παραθέσω έναν "οδηγό" που συρραψα από διαφορα άρθρα για το πως θα μπορούσε κανεις να επηρεάσει και να ελέγξει τα όνειρα του. Ίσως αν το δοκιμάσεις να σε βοηθήσει!

1. Αγόρασε ένα σημειωματάριο και άφησε το στο κομοδίνο σου. Πριν πέσεις στο κρεβάτι κάθε νύχτα, γράψε σε καινούρια σελίδα τι θα ήθελες να ονειρευτείς, με όση περισσότερη λεπτομέρεια μπορείς, χρωμάτισε λέξεις, ζωγράφισε εικόνες, σημείωσε ακόμα και την παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια που σου έρχεται στο μυαλό.

2. Απέφυγε να δεις τηλεόραση/video πριν κοιμηθείς ώστε να μην αποτυπωθούν αυτές οι εικόνες στο μυαλό σου. Στο οπτικό σου πεδίο όταν ξαπλώνεις, βάλε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σχήμα, όμορφες εικόνες και χρώματα που να σε ηρεμούν. Η τελευταία εικόνα που θα αποτυπώσουν τα ματια σου πριν κοιμηθείς έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να εμφανιστεί στο όνειρο σου.

3. Διάβασε πολλές φορες την περιγραφή του ονείρου σου ώστε να το εμπεδώσεις.

4. Ξάπλωσε, χαλάρωσε και άρχισε να σκέφτεσαι επίμονα αυτό που θέλεις να ονειρευτείς. Για άλλη μια φορα, όσο περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες σκεφτείς με το συνειδητό κομμάτι του μυαλού σου, τόσες περισσότερες πληροφορίες θα αποθηκευτούν στο υποσυνείδητο κομμάτι ώστε να τις προβάλει στο όνειρο σου.

5. Εάν δεν μπορείς να συγκεντρωθείς στο όνειρο που έχεις περιγράψει στο σημειωματάριο σου, διάβασε το ξανά, και βάλε ακόμα περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Φαντάσου ηχους από τον περίγυρο, τι ώρα της ημέρας είναι, πως αισθάνεσαι τον καιρό κτλ.

6. Σκέψου τα πάντα σε πρώτο πρόσωπο, μέσα από τα δικά σου ματια.

7. Σκέψου διαλογους και ηχους μέσα από το όνειρο σου μέχρι να τους νιώθεις να εξελίσσονται μονοι τους στο μυαλό σου.

8. Στην προσπάθεια σου να συγκεντρωθείς στο όνειρο σου, μην αγχωθείς. Η όλη υπόθεση είναι να παραμείνει το σώμα σου χαλαρό και όλη η διαδικασία να γίνει ως καθοδήγηση και όχι ως επιταγή. Εάν παρατηρήσεις ότι το μυαλό σου σε κατευθύνει προς μια κατάσταση που δεν είχες προ-επιλέξει, ίσως αυτό να είναι ένα θέμα που δεν έχεις λύσει της καθημερινότητας σου και σε απασχολεί.

10. Όταν ξυπνήσεις το πρωί, ανεξάρτητα από το αν ονειρεύτηκες αυτό που έγραψες το προηγούμενο βραδυ, κατέγραψε το όνειρο σου. Σημείωσε περισσότερο τι κοινό και παράλληλο είχε το όνειρο που είδες με αυτό που ήθελες να δεις. Με τον καιρό θα παρατηρήσεις επαναλαμβανόμενα μοτίβα (όχι μονο την παρουσία του πρώην σου αλλα εικόνες, μέρη, αισθήσεις κτλ) τα οποια θα σε βοηθήσουν να παρακολουθήσεις την πρόοδο σου.

11. Όταν είσαι ξύπνια, μερικές φορες την ημερα ρωτα τον εαυτό σου "ονειρεύομαι τώρα;" και μετά κανε μια κίνηση που να ξαφνιάσει το σώμα σου. Χοροπήδησε, τσίμπα το δέρμα σου, προσπάθησε να σε γαργαλήσεις. Με τον καιρό το σώμα σου θα συνδέσει την αντίδραση αυτή με την επίγνωση ότι είσαι ξύπνια, και θα γίνει ένας τελείως έλεγχος μέσα στο όνειρο σου.
Διότι την στιγμή που θα καταλάβει το μυαλό σου μέσα στο όνειρο σου ότι δεν είναι τίποτα αληθινό και ονειρεύεσαι, αποκτάς πλήρη έλεγχο της ονειρικής σκηνής και μπορείς να την καθοδηγήσεις όπου επιλέξεις.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα! Ίσως κάποια από αυτά τα βήματα να ακούγονται κάπως γελοία, αλλα νομίζω ότι βοηθάνε. Ιδιαιτερα αυτό με την τελευταία εικόνα πριν κοιμηθείς και το πρώτο πρόσωπο εμενα με έχουν βοηθήσει πολύ.

----------


## carrot

Ωραίο άρθρο DissolvedGirl. Να υποθέσω πως αφορά μόνο τις γυναίκες?

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Nope, δεν ήταν genre specific. Αλλα αν εννοείς ότι είναι πιο εύκολο για τις γυναίκες να καταγραφουν τα όνειρα τους και το τι θέλουν να ονειρευτούν αφού οι περισσότερες γυναίκες είναι συνηθισμένες να κρατάνε ημερολόγιο, μπορεί και να έχεις δίκιο :)

----------


## path

{{Εγώ μετά απο κάποιον καιρό αποφάσισα να κάνω μια προσπάθεια για να τα ξαναβρούμε, όμως για εκείνον ήταν μάλλον πολύ αργά. Ενώ εξακολουθούσε να μ' αγαπάει όσο παθιασμένα μ'αγαπούσε δεν μπορούσε να με εμπιστευτεί πλέον. }} <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<=======> εν κατακλειδι αναλαμβανεις την τελικη ευθυνη , δηλαδη στον επιλογο της σχεσης σας ΕΣΥ εισαι (κατα τη ΓΝΩΜΗ σου ,εσυ μας το λες , εμεις δεν ξερουμε την γνωμη του αλλου) που επομιζεσαι την ευθυνη της ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑς της , ΧΑΘΗΚΕ η ΕΜΠΙΣΤΟΣΥΝΗ προς εσενα ........ ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,σ αυτο το σημειο εχεις ''εκρεμοτητες'' φαινεται με αλλα μερη του εαυτου σου που εκδηλωνονται κατα τη διαρκεια του υπνου ..........

----------


## carrot

> Nope, δεν ήταν genre specific. Αλλα αν εννοείς ότι είναι πιο εύκολο για τις γυναίκες να καταγραφουν τα όνειρα τους και το τι θέλουν να ονειρευτούν αφού οι περισσότερες γυναίκες είναι συνηθισμένες να κρατάνε ημερολόγιο, μπορεί και να έχεις δίκιο :)


Γενικά νομίζω πως οι γυναίκες δεν ξεχνάτε τόσο εύκολα όσο εμείς.

----------


## path

ΥΓ ενας χρονος η δυο χρονια δεν ειναι πολλα (προσωπικη γνωμη) ,,,ισως κρατανε πολλα περισοτερα χρονια τετοιες καταστασεις,,ισως και για ολη την υπολοιπη ζωη σου , απλα με τα χρονια ατονει καπως το μπερδεμα , εμπλουτιζεις και την ζωη σου με καινουργια ερεθισματα,,τα συναισθηματα σου αμβληνονται, αλαζουνε γενικα προς ολους και για ολα. ,,,,Μεγαλη σημασια εχει επισης να μαθεις καποια στιγμη ευχαριστα νεα (!) για την ζωη του πρωην σου..... ,,,,Και σημαντικο επισης ειναι να μιλησεις γι αυτο σε καποιον τετ α τετ , σεναν ψυχολογο η φιλο ( οχι στον νυν ενοειται) ,,να ακουσεις τη φωνη σου να μιλαει γι αυτο , τον εαυτο σου , να το 'βγαλεις απο μεσα σου' ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,αυτα εχει η αγαπη , μας στοιχειωνει , αλλα ειναι ο μονοδρομος της ζωης.........

----------


## GinaM

{Eν κατακλειδι αναλαμβανεις την τελικη ευθυνη , δηλαδη στον επιλογο της σχεσης σας ΕΣΥ εισαι (κατα τη ΓΝΩΜΗ σου ,εσυ μας το λες , εμεις δεν ξερουμε την γνωμη του αλλου) που επομιζεσαι την ευθυνη της ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑς της , ΧΑΘΗΚΕ η ΕΜΠΙΣΤΟΣΥΝΗ προς εσενα ........ ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,σ αυτο το σημειο εχεις ''εκρεμοτητες'' φαινεται με αλλα μερη του εαυτου σου που εκδηλωνονται κατα τη διαρκεια του υπνου ..........}


Είναι αλήθεια ότι κατά ένα μεγάλο μέρος ευθύνομαι εγώ για τον χωρισμό μας. 
Παρότι δεν είμαι ιδιαίτερα ενοχικό άτομο, υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου βγαίνουν ενοχές στα όνειρα μου γι αυτό και να τον βλέπω τόσο συχνά;

----------


## ανεμος

Ενοχες γιατι τον χωρισες εσυ δλδ?Επειδη τον αφησες στους <<πεντε δρομους>>?..........Οι μοναδικες ενοχες(εσυ το λες αυτο για τις ενοχες)μπορει να υπαρχουν γιατι στερησες απο τον εαυτο σου μια ερωτικη σχεση και την αντικατεστησες με μια σχεση που εμενα δεν μου κανει για ερωτικη.Δλδ το περναω καλα και ειναι καλο παιδι δεν μου λεει καθολου οτι εισαι ερωτευμενη μαλλον ασφαλης νιωθεις....Ο ερωτας συμβολιζει την ζωη που εχει ρισκα ισως να πληγωθουμε και να βγουμε τραυματισμενοι..
Τι λες???

----------


## ανεμος

και για να μην παρεξηγηθω το λεω σρκαστικα οτι τον εγκατελειψες εφοσον δεν ειναι μικρο παιδι ουτε ανημπορος να ζησει χωρις εσενα....

----------


## GinaM

Ενοχές γιατί δεν του είχα φερθεί καλά αυτά τα 4 χρόνια που ήμασταν μαζί. 
Χωρίσαμε από δική μου συνεχόμενα κακή συμπεριφορά...
Σε αυτό το κομμάτι πάνε οι ενοχές. 

Με έχετε βάλει όλοι σε σκέψεις όσον αφορά την τωρινή μου σχέση..
Σίγουρα δεν είναι ο έρωτας της ζωής μου, αλλά μπορεί αυτό να είναι ένα βήμα για να ξεχαστώ και απλά να περνάω καλά..

Όσο το συζητάω μέσα στο φόρουμ όλο αυτό το θέμα τόσο πιο πολύ αρχίζω και σκέφτομαι πάλι τον πρώην μου. Και είχα πολύ καιρό να τον σκεφτώ έτσι.

----------

